# Question about EMT courses at California Institute of Emergency Medical Training



## alekgedwards (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new to the site and was hoping to get some info from the experts.  I'm new to this field and am excited to get started.  I have a question that was hoping I could get help with.  I am in the process of singing up for an EMT-Basic course.  My question is has anyone here (or anyone they know) gone to the California Institute of Emergency Medical Training (CIEMT) in Long Beach?  I wanted to make sure that it is a legitimate school before I give them my money.  I couldn't find any info on the internet about their accreditation.  If you have gone, did you find it prepared you for the National Registry Exam?  Thanks for any help.  I look forward to joining your ranks soon!

Alek


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 8, 2009)

No advice, but *welcome!!*


----------



## Thindian (Dec 8, 2009)

I can personally tell you that CIEMT is a great program. I went through it myself to get my EMT certification, and the instructors there are fantastic. They are very keen on making sure you graduate as an EMT who really knows his/her stuff, so expect to learn a lot. I would not recommend signing up with them if you're just trying to coast through.

Regardless, I definitely recommend them. McCormick, the leading local ambulance company (for CIEMT students) actually has a CIEMT campus at their main station. LA County accredits it on their website as well if you want to check that out!


----------



## Nova (Dec 8, 2009)

Thindian is right. I went through the program, got my certs, and I must say.. Matt Goodman and the rest of the instructors are some of the best instructors I've ever had.. no lie
I guarantee you'll breath, eat, and sleep with ems on your mind. I strongly recommend this program


----------



## alekgedwards (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!! I appreciate it.  I'm gonna go ahead and sign up for the course then.  Cheers!!!!  Look forward to joining your field.
Sincerely
Alek


----------



## EMSpassion (Mar 31, 2011)

So did you end up going to CIEMT?


----------



## firetender (Apr 1, 2011)

*Talking to the dead.*



EMSpassion said:


> So did you end up going to CIEMT?



Welcome and it's great you're using us as a resource!

Here's a tip for the future. 

If you see a thread you're interested in, check the date it was posted. In this case it was 2009. Then,, since you were asking the OP for his experience, check the pulse of the OP. In this case, he died sometime in 2009 shortly after entering his 2nd post.

A search of "CIEMT" may find you some more recent responses by Posters with some life in them still.


----------



## cveomar (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello there i am new to this site so i have no idea how to use it thus i am taking advantage of a question related to mine. I am also a future student at The California Institute of Emergency Medical Training. Can anybody tell me the differences between going to class in the Long Beach campus as opposed to going to the McCormick Ambulance Facility?Also  I live in Baldwin Park and was originally going to get my certification from Mt. San Antonio College which has a great paramedic and EMT program. I got in the program my vary first semester because i got priority registration; however, due to my past immigration status i was unable to take the class (California drivers license is needed to get certified). I am now able to study and work in the United States freely, but it is extremately difficult to get the EMT class without priority registration. Should i wait untill i get a spot in the class (class can potentially be free of charge with the BOG fee waiver) or should i invest the money to attend CIEMT and get certefied faster assuming i pass all my test. i KNOW this post is vary old but can anybody help me.


----------



## Eltdolly (Feb 9, 2013)

Mmmh well I currently attend ciemt Tuesdays, Thursdays, & Saturdays at the McCormick facility and maybe you should take it at mt.sac the program is only 21 days so every day you go into class you take a quiz and get a lecture. Oh and not to mention skills day where it's literally like boot camp and you only have three skills day. Then it's the practical skill final and if you fail one thing you fail the entire class so yeah this course is pretty intense.


----------



## fububoy80 (Feb 9, 2013)

It's a great program compared to ROP and community schools that offer it.


----------

